

Yes, it is possible to cross Dublin without passing a pub - rcfox
http://www.kindle-maps.com/blog/yes-it-is-possible-to-cross-dublin-without-passing-a-pub.html

======
sambeau
I claim a super-pedantic "unproven".

For this to answer the real question it would have to work on a map from the
1920s.

There used to be far more pubs in the British Isles than there are now: in
some cases 6x as many (for instance the Village of Cottenham where I used to
live once had over 30, it now has 5).

Still - I like this very much.

~~~
sorbus
Less pedantically, it does not seem like anyone has tried following the route
to make sure that there aren't any pubs on it (the article even mentions that
it initially passed two pubs, so it is plausible that there are others not
included in the OpenStreetMap data).

~~~
rmc
There are people checking it today. I (and others) have checked it on Google
street view.

------
imack
It really says something about Dublin that the path avoiding pubs passes right
by the Guinness brewery.

~~~
hessenwolf
I argue that the gravity bar on top of the Guiness brewery is a pub.

------
donall
Do night clubs count as pubs? The route passes right in front of
Krystle/Dicey's on the junction of Clonmel and Harcourt Streets (just after
going through Iveagh Gardens - btw what do you do at night when they're
closed? ;)).

Now, Krystle and Dicey's are, afaik, both owned by the same hotel and they are
officially classed as nightclubs. However, most of their clientele are not
hotel guests and it's a very popular spot for after-work beers (particularly
in the beer garden during the summer). I think, were Joyce around today, he
would class it as a pub for the purposes of this experiment.

I think trying to go down Harcourt St. is a mistake as it's a well-known night
spot.

~~~
pbiggar
Dicey's is definitely a pub.

------
pavel_lishin
I bet there's a tiny market in selling tourist maps to people who'd like to
visit a big city, but skip all the "sinful" influences.

~~~
synacksynack
I bet there's a market in the opposite, too.

------
pja
Cool project: The "I need a map of where I am on my 3G Kindle _now_ "
demographic is out there waiting to be tapped!

(ps, if the author is reading this: you've misspelt "your" on the homepage.)

~~~
rmc
Yeah offline maps is the next project!

------
rmc
Hi all. I'm the one who made that site. Any questions ask away.

~~~
Sukotto

      The algorithm starts at the start nodes, and find all the
      places it can go from there. It iteratively expands out the
      search until it reaches the target.
    

I'm not sure I follow. Would you expand a bit on this? Perhaps with a code
sample?

~~~
loboman
The key part is the next sentence: "This is a breath first type search".
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breadth-first_search>

------
larsberg
Next up: crossing Seattle without passing a coffee shop...

~~~
knieveltech
Crossing SF without encountering a pandhandler would also be brilliant. I
seriously doubt there's a datastore currently available to plot something like
that.

~~~
jonursenbach
There isn't and there won't because that'd be impossible to keep track of
without tagging every homeless person in the city like cattle with RFID chips.

~~~
rcfox
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joke>

------
pbiggar
This is ultra-pedantic, but there is that barge on the canal between Leeson St
and Baggot St bridges that would almost certainly count as a pub.

------
JackWebbHeller
Where I live in Norwich, England, there's a popular local expressions:
"There's a church for every week of the year, and a pub for every day"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwich#Architecture>) - it sounds like there's
just over 1000 pubs in Dublin, so we're slightly outnumbered there, although
Norwich does have the highest number of pubs per square mile in the UK... Pubs
Per Capita anyone?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _although Norwich does have the highest number of pubs per square mile in
> the UK... Pubs Per Capita anyone?_

This sort of claim seems to be quite common:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-1563...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/notesandqueries/query/0,5753,-15637,00.html)

As a very quick and very dirty test yell.com gives 103 results for "pub" in
"Norwich" and 101 in "St.Andrews, Fife". St.Andrews (pop 18k, I think that's
when the Uni is in) is much smaller than Norwich (250k) - at most the former
is 3km across and maybe 1km the other way, Norwich is roughly circular and
about 10km diameter (from a quick look at Google Maps). However, yell probably
just use a "within X km of the location" metric for returning results, so ...

Someone at Yell could tell you with a couple of SQL queries no doubt.

~~~
rmc
Now that's another interesting thing you could do with OpenStreetMap.....

------
saikat
Market opportunity for a new pub in Dublin.

~~~
rmc
Getting a pub licence is hard.

~~~
pbiggar
And expensive. I thought for a while about how to work around it. For example,
you might open a private members club. Would that work? I always wanted to
open a table tennis pub (like Dr Pongs in Berlin if anyone has been), and I
figured that since it's centered around an activity, you might get away with
private members club.

------
rrrazdan
I think going through Iveagh Gardens is a bit of cheating, eh? :)

------
dclaysmith
You have to walk past the Radisson Blue Hotel on Golden Lane. Is it a pub?
Debatable. Have I drank there, definitely.

Edit: They address this towards the bottom.

~~~
leoc
[GRATUITOUS PLUG for <http://tog.ie>, _right_ around the corner from Golden
Lane.]

~~~
rmc
+1 for TOG, a great hackerspace in Dublin, Ireland

------
bfe
...but, why would you want to?

------
destraynor
Can someone overlay the route on <http://dublinpubcrawl.net/> and we'll see
what's what.

------
ecaroth
how DARE you even try and figure this out. That's like trying to figure out
how to ninja-sneak through a harem of beautiful harlots and not get loved-up.
why!?

------
nickik
Now I know witch root never to take, thank you.

------
danneu
Now try this in Prague.

------
Adam503
At 30,000 ft.

------
burgerbrain
Why???? D:

~~~
knieveltech
Because they could and damned if that isn't reason enough.

